

 I want your opinion: Gumroad doesn't accept Paypal - pmtarantino
http://gumroad.com/guide/basics/getting-paid#paypal

======
pmtarantino
I recently started to use Gumroad and I loved it. It made everything easier,
and I will keep using it to receive payments with credit card.

The problem is they don't accept Paypal and make me work twice to implement a
solution to accept Paypal to my customers (I'd lose a lot of sales if I
don't).

What's your opinion? Is this the right approach? They should care more about
their users and accept Paypal to make their lives easier?

Thanks :)

